# virally = ιότροπα, με τη λογική διάδοσης διαδικτυακού ιού, με την ακατάσχετη μεταδοτικότητα ιού



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2010)

Ως χαρακτηρισμός της ραγδαίας μετάδοσης, π.χ. σε φράσεις όπως "our project virally promotes our products to a network of young people".

Εντάξει, λύση έχω: «μεταδίδει ραγδαία» :)· αναρωτιέμαι απλώς μήπως υπάρχει καμιά εμπνευσμένη μονολεκτική απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Για το *viral* είχα γράψει στο ProZ.com:

viral = (μοντέλο, μάρκετινγκ) ιοειδούς μετάδοσης / εξάπλωσης

Ο όρος δεν έχει ακόμα δουλευτεί και χωνευτεί. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε εμφανίζονται διαφορετικές μεταφραστικές εκδοχές. 
http://www.in.gr/books/afierwma/default.htm
Η προστασία της επιχείρησης, του ονόματος και του πελάτης σας, η απόκτηση πελατών με τρεις μηχανισμούς μάρκετινγκ (μεταδιδόμενο -viral-, συγκαταθετικό -permission- και συνεταιρικό -affiliate-).

[…] καλό είναι να υπάρχει μέσα ο "ιός", ωστόσο εδώ το viral δεν μας παραπέμπει σε κάποιον ιό που προκαλεί την "ασθένεια", δεν έχουμε δηλαδή "caused by a virus", μικροοργανισμό ή των υπολογιστών. (Άρα αποκλείεται το «ιογενής».)

Ο όρος προέρχεται από το "like a virus":
http://www.google.com/search?q="viral+marketing"+"like+a+virus
δηλαδή η διάδοση, η μετάδοση, η εξάπλωση γίνεται όπως η εξάπλωση των ιών.

Γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα την καθιέρωση ενός ακριβέστερου όρου, εν γνώσει του γεγονότος ότι το ιοειδές = viroid, ωστόσο εννοούμε μάρκετινγκ ιοειδούς μετάδοσης.​
Το «ραγδαία» δείχνει την ταχύτητα της εξάπλωσης αλλά όχι τον τρόπο της εξάπλωσης. Το «ιοειδώς» (ή «σαν ιός») μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι σε μερικά χρόνια, αλλά όχι τώρα. Καταθέτω αυτά τώρα για να δούμε την καλύτερη λύση για ερμηνευτικές αποδόσεις.


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον πρόβλημα (θα ήταν, αν δεν είχαμε μπλέξει πάλι με το μάρκετινγκ, γαμώ τη γκίνια μας). Δεν έχω να προτείνω καμία λύση, πόσο μάλλον όταν ο nickel μας κόβει τα πόδια με το παράδειγμα χρήσης μέσα σε ένα πλέγμα μαρκετικών μη-εννοιών. Σίγουρα όμως μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι το καθοριστικό στοιχείο δεν είναι η ταχύτητα, είναι η ακατάσχετη αυτομεταδοτικότητα (κατόρθωσα να μην πω μολυσματικότητα, δέχομαι συγχαρητήρια). Ο μαρκετάς δίνει το εναρκτήριο λάκτισμα και περιμένει από ένα οιονεί αεικίνητο να του κάνει τη δουλειά μέσα από μια μηχανική αυτοεξάπλωση, κατά τρόπο στοιχειακό. Το μόνο λοιπόν που θα έλεγα είναι ότι, αν τα συμφραζόμενα του Δόκτορα είναι κρίσιμα, δεν πρέπει να το παραβλέψει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2010)

Δυστυχώς, παρά τις σεσημασμένες λεξιπλαστικές τάσεις μου, δεν κατάφερα κάτι καλύτερο από το «προωθεί ραγδαία, σαν να είναι διαδικτυακός ιός» . Έξι λέξεις, έξι!  Αλλά κι εκείνου του «προωθεί μεταδοτικά» της αρχικής μετάφρασης, τι να του ζηλέψω;


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Επιτρέψτε μου να βάλω το «ιοειδώς» κάπου στον τίτλο. Να βάλω και «με την ακατάσχετη μεταδοτικότητα ιού» (μου άρεσε το επίθετο, δεν μου άρεσε το «αυτο-»). Και να βάλω και ένα πιο φλύαρο από του δόκτορα για να νιώσει καλύτερα: «με τον τρόπο και την ταχύτητα μετάδοσης διαδικτυακού ιού» (9 λέξεις).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2010)

Μια ιδέα για σκέψη και απόρριψη: _*ιότροπα*_.


----------



## sarant (Apr 19, 2010)

Και σε κείμενα του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου έχει εμφανιστεί ο όρος viral video, και είχε αποδοθεί άσχετα (π.χ. ανώνυμα ή κάτι τέτοιο). Μου αρέσει το "ιότροπα" του γιατρού και όχι μόνο επειδή είναι μονολεκτικό. Καλό είναι και το ιοειδές αλλά χασμωδικό.


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 19, 2010)

Για την ακρίβεια, αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι η ταχύτητα αυτοαναπαραγωγής και το δίκτυο μετάδοσης. Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η συνδεσιμότητα μεταξύ των κόμβων του δικτύου τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η ταχύτητα αυτοαναπαραγωγής και, επομένως, διάδοσης. Σημαντικό μέρος της ερμηνείας (όχι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση) θα μπορούσε να παίζει και το δεύτερο καθοριστικό οντολογικό στοιχείο του ιού, η μετάλλαξη. 
Ίσως θα μπορούσες να πεις: με τη λογική (που περιλαμβάνει τρόπο και ταχύτητα) διάδοσης διαδικτυακού ιού.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2010)

Μου αρέσουν τα *ιότροπος / ιότροπα*. Μου αρέσει και το (6 λέξεων) «με τη λογική διάδοσης διαδικτυακού ιού». Αλλά γιατί «αυτοαναπαραγωγή»; Ο ένας χάχας χρήστης το στέλνει στον άλλο· δεν κάνει τίποτα μόνο του το μήνυμα.


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά γιατί «αυτοαναπαραγωγή»; Ο ένας χάχας χρήστης το στέλνει στον άλλο· δεν κάνει τίποτα μόνο του το μήνυμα.



Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Είχα στο μυαλό μου τους διαδικτυακούς και τους βιολογικούς ιούς και παρασύρθηκα. Εδώ προφανώς μιλάμε απλώς για διάδοση ή μεταδοτικότητα.


----------



## Themis (Apr 20, 2010)

> Να βάλω και «με την ακατάσχετη μεταδοτικότητα ιού» (μου άρεσε το επίθετο, δεν μου άρεσε το «αυτο-»).


Δίκιο έχεις. Με παρέσυρε η πρεμούρα μου να τονίσω ένα στοιχείο που μου φάνηκε σημαντικό.


> Αλλά κι εκείνου του «προωθεί μεταδοτικά» της αρχικής μετάφρασης, τι να του ζηλέψω;


Εμφανώς τίποτα. Αλλά αν έλεγε "προωθεί με αυτοαναπαραγόμενη μετάδοση"; Δύσπεπτο, αλλά σωστό κατά τη γνώμη μου. Άσε που, για έναν εξοικειωμένο με την οικονομική ορολογία, ένα σκέτο "προωθεί πολλαπλασιαστικά" θα ήταν αρκετά εύγλωττο.


> Μια ιδέα για σκέψη και απόρριψη: ιότροπα.


Συμμερίζομαι την απαισιοδοξία. Οι Αμερικάνοι μπορεί να θαυμάζουν την τεχνολογική πτυχή του πράγματος, αλλά για κάποιους από τους αναγνώστες σου ιός=κακό=666.

Ποιος καλός άνθρωπος θα μου πει πώς ένας τεμπέλης σαν εμένα μπορεί να κάνει το αυτονόητο που κάνετε όλοι πλην εμού και του Μπουκανιέρου: να φαίνεται στο quote ποιος το λέει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2010)

Themis said:


> Ποιος καλός άνθρωπος θα μου πει πώς ένας τεμπέλης σαν εμένα μπορεί να κάνει το αυτονόητο που κάνετε όλοι πλην εμού και του Μπουκανιέρου: να φαίνεται στο quote ποιος το λέει;


Στις υπηρεσίες σας: Multiquote.
Για σκέτο Quote, απλώς πατάς στο ομώνυμο κομβίον κάτω από το ποστ που θέλεις να τσιτάρεις και επεξεργάζεσαι δεόντως.


----------



## Themis (Apr 20, 2010)

Χείμαρρος εποικοδομητικών μηνυμάτων ενόσω έγραφα το δικό μου. Ένα ερώτημα είναι, νομίζω, κρίσιμο:


> Αλλά γιατί «αυτοαναπαραγωγή»; Ο ένας χάχας χρήστης το στέλνει στον άλλο· δεν κάνει τίποτα μόνο του το μήνυμα.


Αυτοαναπαραγωγή γιατί όλα κρίνονται από τη σκοπιά του μαρκετά. Νομίζω ότι αυτό ακριβώς τονίζει και η παρομοίωση με τον ιό. Δεν χρειάζεται να ξαναεπέμβει ο μαρκετάς. Ξεκινάει την ιστορία και το πράγμα συνεχίζεται "μόνο του". Αυτοαναπαράγεται. Μεταδίδεται χωρίς νέα επέμβαση του Δημιουργού. Ντεϊσμός.


----------



## Costas (Apr 21, 2010)

ιότροπα, +1. Κομψό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 21, 2010)

Costas said:


> ιότροπα, +1. Κομψό.


 +1 κι από μένα!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2010)

Κι εγώ βρίσκω εξαιρετική σύλληψη το *ιότροπα*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2011)

Ορίστε και ευρήματα για το *ιότροπο βίντεο* (_*viral video*_).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations, doctor!


----------



## aerosol (Jun 17, 2011)

Μου αρέσει το *ιότροπα*!

Ας σημειωθεί πως ο όρος δεν προέρχεται από το μάρκετινγκ. Προϋπήρξε το φαινόμενο των viral videos (συνήθως) και λοιπών ιντερνετικών μιμιδίων και στη συνέχεια ακολούθησαν οι ευσεβείς πόθοι των μαρκετάδων να δημιουργήσουν ανάλογα φαινόμενα προς όφελος προϊόντων και εταιριών.
Η ίδια η φύση του φαινομένου προεξοφλεί την μοίρα των περισσότερων σχετικών προσπαθειών: το ιότροπο περιεχόμενο συνήθως προκύπτει αυθόρμητα. Δύσκολα κατασκευάζεται. Θεωρώ τον όρο viral marketing λίγο καταχρηστικό. Η πρώτη λέξη δηλώνει μια ελπίδα που πωλείται ως βεβαιότητα!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Οπότε και *virality* = *ιοτροπικότητα*, έτσι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 1, 2013)

Να πω κι εγώ την γνώμη μου πάνω στο θέμα. Νομίζω ότι το "διαδικτυακού" είναι περιττό, γιατί εν πρώτοις δεν υπάρχουν "διαδικτυακοί ιοί" και δεύτερον γιατί οι ιοί των υπολογιστών ονομάστηκαν έτσι ακριβώς για το ότι μεταδίδονται όπως οι πραγματικοί ιοί και κάνουν αντίγραφα του εαυτού τους, όπως οι πραγματικοί ιοί. Γι' αυτό και είναι σημαντική η διάκριση μεταξύ ιών και λοιπών malware που μπορεί να είναι backdoors, trojans, adwares, spywares, rootkits, dialers, κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2014)

Θεωρείτε ορθή τη χρήση τού «*ανάρπαστος*» για ένα βίντεο με ιότροπη διάδοση; Η Σία Κοσιώνη είπε στο αποψινό δελτίο τού Σκάι: «Πώς οι άντρες παρενοχλούν γυναίκα στους δρόμους της Νέας Υόρκης. *Ανάρπαστο* στο διαδίκτυο ένα βίντεο όπου καταγράφει τα σχόλιά τους.»

ΥΓ Το βίντεο είναι εδώ (με δεκαεφτάμισι εκατομμύρια θεάσεις μέχρι τώρα): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1XGPvbWn0A
Για το ζήτημα που θέτει το βίντεο, η όποια συζήτηση θέλετε ας γίνει αλλού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2014)

Εντάξει, έχει πολλές φορές διαφημίσεις στην αρχή των βίντεο, αλλά δεν άρχισε ακόμη η Google να πουλάει τα βιντεάκια στο Youtube.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

Ούτε ανάρπαστο ούτε περιζήτητο είναι κάτι που μπορείς να αποκτήσεις χωρίς να το στερήσεις από κάποιον άλλο. Από τη στιγμή που δεν πουλιέται και δεν υπάρχει η έννοια της σπάνης (scarcity), πρόκειται για κάτι που είναι _πολυθώρητο_ (ή άλλα δόκιμα επίθετα  ).


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2014)

...
Πάντως, το επίθετο _ανάρπαστος_ δεν είναι αποκλειστικά για εμπορεύματα, παρότι είναι πολύ πιο συνηθισμένο γι' αυτά:

② eagerly taken, grabbed up: βλέπετε άσχημες γυναίκες να γίνονται ανάρπαστες σε ελεύθερες ενώσεις και περιζήτητες σε μόνιμες ενώσεις

(Γεωργακάς)

Για παραδείγματα, γκουγκλίστε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

Επειδή το _αναρπάζω_ σημαίνει «αρπάζω βίαια» και ο ανάρπαστος ήταν αρχικά κάποιος που τον αρπάζουν βίαια, το επίθετο μπορεί να καλύπτει και... την αρπαγή των Σαβίνων ή της Περσεφόνης.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4707-rape-βιασμός-αρπαγή-απαγωγή

(Προφανώς αστειεύομαι.)


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree with the doc's original rendition (ραγδαία, msg #1) and consider nickel's reservation (#2, end) unwarranted here for definitional reasons (below). In doc's context, the issue is speed, not method of transmission. 

*go viral* γίνομαι ανάρπαστος (agree w/Zaz)
to spread rapidly via the Internet, e-mail, or other media: Footage of the candidate's off-color remarks went viral within minutes.

*Viral Marketing*
a marketing strategy that focuses on spreading information and opinions about a product or service from person to person, especially by using unconventional means such as the Internet or e-mail 
μεταδοτικό μάρκετινγκ (Entire thread at translatum.gr) 

[...] αξιοποίηση όλων των κατάλληλων μέσων, [...]τεχνικών ηλεκτρονικής προώθησης μέσω κοινωνικών και επαγγελματικών δικτύων [...]

Yet, to satisfy nickel's craving for a viral connotation, I'd make up new Greek words such as:
ιός+ραγδαία = *ιοραγδαία*
ιός+αστραπιαία = *ιοτροπιαία*
ιός+(ποικιλο)τρόπως = *ιοτρόπως*, δίκην ιού, κ.α.π.

Enjoy!


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

...
Εμένα το μεταδοτικό μάρκετινγκ δε μ' αρέσει. Φοβάμαι μην κολλήσω. Παρλαπίπες, μαρκετίστικες. 

Ούτε εμένα μ' αρέσει το _μεταδοτικό μάρκετινγκ_. Για τον ίδιο λόγο με το δαιμόνιό μου, αλλά έχοντας κατά νου τους αναγνώστες ή ακροατές της σύμφρασης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

@Fog: _Ιότροπα_ in the title was put there by yours truly and I'm all for its viral spread and universal adoption.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 31, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Εμένα το μεταδοτικό μάρκετινγκ δε μ' αρέσει. Φοβάμαι μην κολλήσω. Παρλαπίπες, μαρκετίστικες.



I hear you, daeman. 
And yes, it all sounds like another _sales pitch_=παρλάτα=παρλαπίπες etc, etc

Keeping it simple is best:
Τον γύρο του διαδικτύου κάνει η κρητική μαντινάδα που διαδόθηκε μέσα σε λίγες ώρες για το νέο iPhone 6.


Στις 9 Μαρτίου μέσω του διαδικτύου διαδόθηκε ένα ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα, που ...

Η πρωτοβουλία διαδόθηκε διαδικτυακά και σύντομα δεκάδες...


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

...
I like keeping it simple, and I've gladly used "ιότροπα" when "virally" was an issue. And nobody made an issue of it. 

With all this up and down the thread, elevator pitch came to mind. :-D


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, _ιότροπα _is quite an old term really (ca. 1902).
It was introduced by someone codenamed "nickel" to celebrate the Statue* of Liberty's 16th birthday (16 going to 17? something like that).

But _ιότροπα_ didn't gain currency until AD 2014, when it reeeally went viral!

PS I had been assigned to guard the statue and supervise its safe shipment overseas (in crates) ca. 1886. Never left America ever since...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια ιδέα για σκέψη και απόρριψη: _*ιότροπα*_.



Ας μην κάνουμε θέμα ποιος πρωτοέριξε την ιδέα του _ιότροπα_... ;)


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας μην κάνουμε θέμα ποιος πρωτοέριξε την ιδέα του _ιότροπα_... ;)



Oh yeah, that's right! Sorry, doc.
The thread title alone proves beyond doubt who it was that _helicoptered_ the idea first!


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2016)

...
On March 1, 2007 a video of his performance of Steven Walters' "The Remember Song" was uploaded to YouTube and to date (June 2012) it has received over 6 million plays. Writing on his website, *Tom Rush* said:

"I've been waiting 45 years to be an overnight sensation, and it's finally happened! A video clip of my performance of "The Remember Song" has '*gone viral*.' _I felt terrible at first, thinking I was being accused of being a musical equivalent of Ebola, but my children explained to me that this was a good thing_." 

https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Tom_Rush#/Life_and_career


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2022)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια ιδέα για σκέψη και απόρριψη: _*ιότροπα*_.


Έπειτα από μια 12ετία, και με τη βούλα τής ΕΛΕΤΟ (Ορόγραμμα 173):

viral {n.} 

 ιότροπο
Πρόσφατα, συζητήθηκε στο ΓΕΣΥ η ισοδυνάμηση στα
ελληνικά του αγγλικού viral, ως επιθέτου και ουσιαστικού
που χρησιμοποιείται στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, και,
σε συμφωνία και με την ΙΑΤΕ, υιοθετήθηκαν οι ακόλουθες
ισοδυναμίες όρων:
viral {adj.} <social media> 

 ιότροπος
viral {n.} <social media> 

 ιότροπο
go viral {v.} <social media> 

 γίνομαι ιότροπος


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2022)

Γιατί όχι όμως go viral <=> ιοτρέπομαι; Για να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τα ία;


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2022)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί όχι όμως go viral <=> ιοτρέπομαι; Για να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τα ία;


Don't push your luck!


----------



## anepipsogos (May 17, 2022)

_Εγώ που ήμουν πρόσκοπος
με όλα μου τα σέα
κατάντησα ιδιότροπος
μ’ ανάποδη σημαία
Κι αν έγινα ιότροπος
πουλώντας φουμαράκια
έμεινα ανεπρόκοπος
πασάροντας φιδάκια

Κι όσο δεν αποτρέπομαι
κι ανθίζομαι την κνίσα
θα πάψω και να ντρέπομαι 
το λέω παλικαρίσα
Κι αν πάρω να εκτρέπομαι
νάτη κι η κατηφόρα
θα μάθω να ιοτρέπομαι
πεθαίνοντας σα χώρα



_


----------

